# US Student Loan repayment from UAE



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I need to continue repaying US federal student loans while in Dubai. Should I periodically send funds to my US bank account or setup some auto withdrawal from my Dubai bank account? Wire transfer fees apply? Any other ideas?


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> I need to continue repaying US federal student loans while in Dubai. Should I periodically send funds to my US bank account or setup some auto withdrawal from my Dubai bank account? Wire transfer fees apply? Any other ideas?


Oh, I'm interested in hearing the answer to that too!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I send my money on a periodic basis to my US bank through wire transfer/ACH. It is not easy to set up a direct transfer from the UAE -> student loan provider and I wouldn't recommend it.

Right now, I use HSBC (gag, barf, ick) in both the US and UAE because there is only a $7 transfer fee between the accounts.

-md000/Mike


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

md000 said:


> I send my money on a periodic basis to my US bank through wire transfer/ACH. It is not easy to set up a direct transfer from the UAE -> student loan provider and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> Right now, I use HSBC (gag, barf, ick) in both the US and UAE because there is only a $7 transfer fee between the accounts.
> 
> -md000/Mike


What he said. Transfer from here to US bank, automatic bill pay from the US account.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We do something slightly different but same as Mike. HSBC to HSBC or CitiBank to CitiBank does offer a cheap transfer between the two accounts but normally the exchange rate is not as good. I have looked at this in detail as I am also with HSBC.

We have an account in Canada but I normally send a large amount in one go through GCEN. If you send large sum of money, GCEN will give you somewhat of a 'wholesale' rate on the exchange rate. Plus they don't charge a transfer fee. You have to send AED to their AED account in the UK and they bare the charges for this transfer as well.

I would agree with the others though - setup the repayment through your US account and send money to your US account from UAE.

Cheers.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I use HSBC internet facility to transfer funds to US so I have HSBC accounts in the UAE and US. The transfer is on the spot and you see your funds right away.The FX rate is pretty competitive too and the name of the product is Global View.

You can also setup automatic transfers from your HSBC UAE account to your HSBC USA account and set up automatic bill payments in your HSBC internet USA facility. 

Has been working pretty good for me.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

.???


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have experience consolidating their student loans after arriving in Dubai? We'd like to wait until the grace period is over, but don't want to miss our chance if it's just too hectic trying to do it from overseas.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

My salary still goes to my US bank account so monthly payments automatically withdrawn..no transfer needed for now..but if my salary routing changes, will send lump sum. 

Wouldn't recommend setting up auto withdrawal from Dubai acct. I don't think your loan holder will agree either as they may be subject to FX transactions fees, wiring fees, etc.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

chiapet said:


> Does anyone have experience consolidating their student loans after arriving in Dubai? We'd like to wait until the grace period is over, but don't want to miss our chance if it's just too hectic trying to do it from overseas.


Good question. Any answers?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I believe your questions were answered. You had asked how you could pay your loans in the US and several of us explained how you can do that.

In terms of specifics about student loan I don't see any point in that question. You still need to pay the loan. Whether you want to wait for the grace period is up to you.


----------

